# DIRECTV Remote Booking - Discussion Thread



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Discussion Thread for the First Look at DIRECTV's Remote Booking: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96047


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Can you see what you already have scheduled to record?
What happens if what you book on the web conflicts or duplicates something you already have setup?
Can you cancel a pre-existing recording order?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

Did you see the screen shot where you can set up the priority? I think there was normal and high.

Here it is. That should explain it. While I think it would be awesome if you could see your to do list, I like the options it gives you if you can't.

So, any idea when we'll get this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken S said:


> Can you see what you already have scheduled to record?
> What happens if what you book on the web conflicts or duplicates something you already have setup?


The online system doesn't tell you what you have already scheduled.

If you have conflicts on your system.... you can tell the remote book to be put at standard priority (which means your conflicts will have higher priority)... or at HIGH priority, which means it will bump conflict #2.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

What if you have more than one HR20? Does it schedule on both?


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The online system doesn't tell you what you have already scheduled.
> 
> If you have conflicts on your system.... you can tell the remote book to be put at standard priority (which means your conflicts will have higher priority)... or at HIGH priority, which means it will bump conflict #2.


Thank you...I guess I read your post just as you were putting it up the screenshot wasn't there (or my browser didn't show it).

Thanks again!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> What if you have more than one HR20? Does it schedule on both?


There is a drop down list at the top...
You can select which compatible unit you want to schedule it on.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is a drop down list at the top...
> You can select which compatible unit you want to schedule it on.


But it looks like you need to know the access card # is that correct?

If so is there any way to name the receiver's?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> But it looks like you need to know the access card # is that correct?
> 
> If so is there any way to name the receiver's?


IIRC - They do drive off the "nick name" you assign to them in your hardware profile.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

BMoreRavens said:


> But it looks like you need to know the access card # is that correct?
> 
> If so is there any way to name the receiver's?


My guess is it's gonna go by the description from your online account. Mine would be bedroom, office, living room, and media room.

Edit: Earl beat me by a keystroke.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> IIRC - They do drive off the "nick name" you assign to them in your hardware profile.


OK. Thanks Earl.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

When is this coming?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

mx6bfast said:


> When is this coming?


As noted... there is no set date....


----------



## macmantis (Aug 19, 2006)

They do not list OTA channels in the DirecTV listing. I only get locals from the digital OTA signals. They will need to add this capability to the online guide.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As noted... there is no set date....


I know one user (who travels a fair share) who will use this *alot*.

The sooner we get it, the better...so says this mysterious person....  :lol:


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> What if you have more than one HR20? Does it schedule on both?


Was there an answer to this question? I may want to download to more than one unit. I guess one way is to run the selection process again for the other unit.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

lwilli201 said:


> Was there an answer to this question? I may want to download to more than one unit. I guess one way is to run the selection process again for the other unit.


Yes, I answered it...
Notice the drop down list at the top...

You can only schedule it for one system at a time.


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

Too bad its not there yet, I'd like to see if I could schedule something through my iPhone. Looking forward to that since I am always forgetting something!!


----------



## VandyCWG (Dec 19, 2006)

I know there is no time limit on this, but how will this be opened up to us? Will the web system know who we are by access cards? Or will our online usernames have to be flagged for access to this?

I would love this, as I used this all the time on my series2 tivo!

-Chris


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Earl - Nice write up and useful pics. Thanks for the preview as always!


----------



## hankfreeman (Apr 9, 2007)

If there are any other Titanium users out there, it does not let T users login on the web. I get this error and have gotten this error ever since I signed up for T last year.

"As a TOTAL CHOICE® TITANIUM customer, we can only provide our special level of service for you through our dedicated call line"

So the Booking is not an option for me yet.

-Hank


----------



## caimakale (Oct 31, 2006)

I will definitely be using this once it's available. I can't wait!


----------



## pdawg17 (Jul 17, 2006)

macmantis said:


> They do not list OTA channels in the DirecTV listing. I only get locals from the digital OTA signals. They will need to add this capability to the online guide.


+1


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The online system doesn't tell you what you have already scheduled.
> 
> If you have conflicts on your system.... you can tell the remote book to be put at standard priority (which means your conflicts will have higher priority)... or at HIGH priority, which means it will bump conflict #2.


OK, so I try to schedule something and I select "Normal" priority. If there's already 2 things scheduled to record, what happens?

In your tutorial it says this: *If there are no issues you will be shown a completion screen: Completed Screen*. What if there are issues?

Is there any way to determine what the conflicts are. I don't yet have the HR20, but we have 60 Season Passes and 30 wishlists spread across our 2 D*Tivo's (will be getting HR20's soon, hopefully), so there's a pretty good chance that when I schedule things, there'll be a conflict. If it's a conflict that isn't that important, I'd rather schedule the new show, but of course I wouldn't know this at the time of scheduling.

Without this ability, I don't know if I'd be able to use this that often.


----------



## or270 (Feb 12, 2006)

Remote Booking, VOD, New HD Channels and Satellites, going to be a busy couple of months at Directv.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

How about padding? Did I miss the option for padding?


----------



## Googer (Jan 12, 2007)

I'll almost certainly be taking advantage of this feature from time-to-time once it becomes available...much more useful than DoD is, though I'm liking the possibilities for the 1-2 combination of the two (hear about or read up on a series that's new-to-you and then use the remote booking feature to queue up all available on-demand episodes of it before you get a chance to forget about it ).


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Googer said:


> I'll almost certainly be taking advantage of this feature from time-to-time once it becomes available...much more useful than DoD is, though I'm liking the possibilities for the 1-2 combination of the two (hear about or read up on a series that's new-to-you and then use the remote booking feature to queue up all available on-demand episodes of it before you get a chance to forget about it ).


Exactly...I like the idea of "queuing" a bunch of shows while I'm at work, and getting home to watch 'em!


----------



## spoonman (Feb 21, 2007)

syphix said:


> Exactly...I like the idea of "queuing" a bunch of shows while I'm at work, and getting home to watch 'em!


I think this will be faster then using the guide to set up movies to record  I can't wait!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I like the option, it seems like it will work better on low-bandwidth connections than my slingbox. Still, it's no reason to give up the slingbox


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm also guessing that this will be integrated into their online "suggestion" engine? I always wondered if they were going to mimic Tivo's suggestions by doing it online and allow you to schedule recordings that way. 

I also like this as a great option to cull thru the VOD lists while bored at "work".


----------



## edtex (Aug 19, 2006)

I can't wait - was using this feature on my Series II Tivo 3-4 years ago! I travel quite a bit, and often will read about a show while I'm out of town that sounds interesting - now I won't have to worry about catching it on a re-run, etc!

Will any standard wireless adapter work to hook on to my network?


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

so is it available yet? sounds like some say yes, some say no.. I just logged onto my account and no love yet..

jim


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, it is not available yet.


----------



## jimmyt (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks earl.. I am sure you will shout out when it is!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I believe that I will actually use this more than even VOD (since I have 3 HR20's)....  

As one who travels with some regularity, this capability will be super.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

When does DirecTV plan to release remote time-travelling booking?

Would have loved this feature last December for a game I forgot to record... haha.

Can't wait for this to go active, what a great feature. Hopefully they won't 
abandon the OTA folks with this too like someone already pointed out.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

uscboy said:


> When does DirecTV plan to release remote time-travelling booking?


Asked a couple of times already. Unknown


----------



## NickD (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks again Earl for the info. Now this is a feature I can see me using. I honestly will not use it often but will be nice to have the ability to add shows from work or someone else's house.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No, it is not active with the VOD activation.
Both require the network... but they are two indepent things.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, it is not active with the VOD activation.
> Both require the network... but they are two indepent things.


That is a feature worth having. Great for traveling during playoff games when you only get a day or two notice for games. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

Can't wait for this. There have been many times that I've found out about shows while at work, but had to stay late. This will be great!


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

or270 said:


> Remote Booking, VOD, New HD Channels and Satellites, going to be a busy couple of months at Directv.


whers my QLB


----------



## reweiss (Jan 27, 2007)

The remotely booking looks like it will be very simple to use. I can see I will be using it quite a bit.

Does anyone know if they are going to fix that online display guide so we can set it to only see the channels we receive? (Right now I believe you're limited to having a separate guide for only 5 of your favorite channels)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think that would be a good idea. We'll have to see if it's fixed the same time as it gets fixed on our receivers.


----------



## ntrprize (Jun 15, 2006)

Can you set up recurring programs with this, or is it only one instance of that program?

Thanks


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

When will the D* site be ready? I logged on and it was not available.


----------



## ITrot (Aug 14, 2006)

I wonder if anything goofy would happen if you had a show selected to record on the HR and then selectetd in online to also record. Would it cancel the recording?  Would it record twice? Is that even possible?


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

How long until D* has the website setup for remote booking. If it were up I could setup X-Men Last Stand to record. (at work now)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Patience, patience. It's a holiday weekend, I can't imagine much happening this weekend, but soon.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Remote booking has no set date...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Remote booking has no set date...


That said....as one who travels pretty regularly....this is one of the best new capabilities that I have been waiting for this year. It will be great to have this live (hopefully soon).


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That said....as one who travels pretty regularly....this is one of the best new capabilities that I have been waiting for this year. It will be great to have this live (hopefully soon).


I agree..... Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I have no inside info but I am guessing it will be in the next CE or the one after that


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

If you downloaded 0x194 last nite or do so tonight, you likely will have all that you need on the HR20. Alas, the directv.com site isn't as ready as the HR20. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Tom Robertson said:


> Alas, the directv.com site isn't as ready as the HR20.


...or me sitting in my rocking chair waiting... :lol:


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Would someone explaine exactly what remote booking is??

J C


----------



## Racer88 (Sep 13, 2006)

Look at the guide on directv.com....
see something you want to record...
set said program to record....


----------



## gregory (Jan 25, 2007)

Mixer said:


> I have no inside info but I am guessing it will be in the next CE or the one after that


It will be before the next CE...why would it be included in this CE if we can't use it until the next one?


----------



## pman_jim (Jan 24, 2007)

gregory said:


> It will be before the next CE...why would it be included in this CE if we can't use it until the next one?


For the same reason D* placed the VOD software out (inactive) about 3 weeks ago, to make sure the code doesn't break something else.

It happened with the initial release of the VOD code, it broke stuff, they pulled the code out, re-wrote the portion that broke stuff, and now we have VOD that works. Its a standard testing procedure.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

At this point, Remote Booking is separate from the CE cycle as it is entirely on the website side of things. It might be ready by the next CE, it might not. The HR20 part is ready for our testing.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> The HR20 part is ready for our testing.


Or another way to look at it is while we are sleeping, D* employees can use an internal webpage to schedule shows to our HR20's and then remove them before we wake. It provides them a much larger base to test the feature and we are none the wiser.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Or another way to look at it is while we are sleeping, D* employees can use an internal webpage to schedule shows to our HR20's and then remove them before we wake. It provides them a much larger base to test the feature and we are none the wiser.


Look closely at your history entries... If you watch very closely, especially on 1080i, you can _see _the other history items in the time of the two interlaced fields. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Spin (Sep 21, 2006)

So I'm guessing that remote booking will only work with those who have the engineering charge. So those of use still without that dang line from hell are out in the cold again? It has been said that they will use networking to determine which boxes can use the system. Well It worked so well last time. I guess keeping my system hooked up to the network since it was activated helped out. Sorry a little bitter, needed to vent. I know I'm just lucky to get a chance to help out. I just hope I get to try and test the new things also.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Spin said:


> So I'm guessing that remote booking will only work with those who have the engineering charge. So those of use still without that dang line from hell are out in the cold again? It has been said that they will use networking to determine which boxes can use the system. Well It worked so well last time. I guess keeping my system hooked up to the network since it was activated helped out. Sorry a little bitter, needed to vent. I know I'm just lucky to get a chance to help out. I just hope I get to try and test the new things also.


The discussions I had with DIRECTV this week did not indicate the "For Engineering Use" line will be the enabler for CE'er Remote Booking. Yes, an Internet connection FOR EACH HR20 will be required, but this will likely feed another backend system for entitlement on the DIRECTV.COM site.

You don't get too down yet. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Spin (Sep 21, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> The discussions I had with DIRECTV this week did not indicate the "For Engineering Use" line will be the enabler for CE'er Remote Booking. Yes, an Internet connection FOR EACH HR20 will be required, but this will likely feed another backend system for entitlement on the DIRECTV.COM site.
> 
> You don't get too down yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the news, I'm still hoping that they will help the last few of us get the VOD trial working. I'm tired of having an empty queue all the time. I guess if remote booking works and I don't get VOD I'll no longer be a Red Headed Stepchild. I guess I'll become a Ginger Kid


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

machavez00 said:


> When will the D* site be ready? I logged on and it was not available.


We do not have a date when it will be available. Continue to check the Cutting Edge forums for early testing information and these forums for general release information.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

ntrprize said:


> Can you set up recurring programs with this, or is it only one instance of that program?
> 
> Thanks





ITrot said:


> I wonder if anything goofy would happen if you had a show selected to record on the HR and then selectetd in online to also record. Would it cancel the recording? Would it record twice? Is that even possible?


Both good questions. At this point I'm fairly sure you can't record twice. And I don't think you can setup a Series Link yet. (Just guess that someday we might be able to setup Series Links.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Something I noticed from the pics, they seem to show the SN of your HR20. I guess the question is (and most likely this is for Earl), is your HR20 actually named "HR20" instead of a room it's in or is v1 of the remote booking just using serial numbers to do scheduling? I'm thinking of folks that have multiple HR20s and the fun it will be to remember the SN.


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

jcwest said:


> Would someone explaine exactly what remote booking is??
> 
> J C


As I understand it, this will be the ability to use a web browser anywhere on the Internet to tell your HR20 to record something.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

There's a whole thread on it:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96047


----------



## edmartin (Nov 15, 2006)

The hope is that DirecTV enhances the TV Listings area on the web site. It needs better filters (hey, how nice would it be if the web site mirred the filters on the user's HR20?).

My question is how will it handle households with multiple HR20's? Will you be able to choose them individually, will a selected show record on all or will it just go to the "primary" (however that might be defined)?


----------



## rm226 (Nov 1, 2006)

I have an HR20-700 with VOD enabled as well as an HR20-100 without VOD or remote booking S/W. So far the VOD on the 700 seems to work great. 

For remote booking won't we need a CE for the 100 to enable the remote booking so that on the D* web site we can specify which unit to record on?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

edmartin said:


> My question is how will it handle households with multiple HR20's? Will you be able to choose them individually, will a selected show record on all or will it just go to the "primary" (however that might be defined)?


You'll get to choose which receiver you send the request to.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

EricRobins said:


> How about padding? Did I miss the option for padding?


Yes, this is a must for any sports fan. If you can't add time to the scheduled recording then it's not that useful for me. For normal shows it's not a problem, but for live sporting events this is a must-have feature.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

GoBeavs said:


> Yes, this is a must for any sports fan. If you can't add time to the scheduled recording then it's not that useful for me. For normal shows it's not a problem, but for live sporting events this is a must-have feature.


You could record the next show.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

mika911 said:


> You could record the next show.


You could, but padding would be better.


----------



## Carbon (Sep 22, 2006)

In the near future will the guide include off air information?


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

hankfreeman said:


> If there are any other Titanium users out there, it does not let T users login on the web. I get this error and have gotten this error ever since I signed up for T last year.
> 
> "As a TOTAL CHOICE® TITANIUM customer, we can only provide our special level of service for you through our dedicated call line"
> 
> ...


maybe you can call in and have them do it for you....no pesky keyboard to worry about :money:


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Hi all,

I've read the entire threads and still have some questions.

I assume 'remote booking' and 'web scheduling' are synonymous. I will be using this service differently than almost everybody else will (according to what's written). I have a 6 computer wired home network behind a NAT. I plan on using this service to schedule recordings, while at home, from any of the 6 computers (rather than having to go to the HR20, turning it on and using the remote to set up a recording.)

Before this thread, I was planning on hooking the HR20 into the network and simply waking the HR20, logging in and scheduling the program. It's not clear whether my plan was incorrect in my assumptions or whether the gist of this thread is simply geared to truly remote usage (away from your house/LAN). It seems to me that:

* to "remotely schedule" a program you have to go to the directv website and use the website's guide. Logging directly into the HR20 'is not?' supported.
* For this to work, the HR20 'does not?' have to be connected to the internet/network but the recording instructions will be transmitted through the dish?

I was kind of hoping the Hr20 would work just like my computer-based PVRs.


----------



## borghe (Oct 6, 2006)

remote booking you do not log into your HR20 and cannot remote control your HR20. What you can do is tell DirecTV's site to send your HR20 a command remotely that will attempt to schedule the program. The advantage to doing it this way vs. logging into your HR20 is that every HR20 setup is instantly compatible with the system this way, vs. needing to instruct people on how to hook the HR20 up to their network (like they'll have to do with VOD)


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes, I completely understand the process and attraction of 'remote booking' as described in this thread. What I'm wondering ... is it possible to do 'web scheduling' the way I've described it (logging directly into the hr20 and create a schedule)?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

rbmcgee said:


> Yes, I completely understand the process and attraction of 'remote booking' as described in this thread. What I'm wondering ... is it possible to do 'web scheduling' the way I've described it (logging directly into the hr20 and create a schedule)?


No... not at this time... nor do I know of the ability to do so in the plans.

(Aka... something like TiVoWebPlus... the DVR actually hosting a service, or a mechanism to connect to and remotely schedule it directly)


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is remote booking even available yet? If it is, I don't see it. Can someone please tell me how to get myself set up for that? Thanks.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Is remote booking even available yet? If it is, I don't see it. Can someone please tell me how to get myself set up for that? Thanks.


Remote booking is not available yet. DirecTV is still working on their website for it to work.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... not at this time... nor do I know of the ability to do so in the plans.
> 
> (Aka... something like TiVoWebPlus... the DVR actually hosting a service, or a mechanism to connect to and remotely schedule it directly)


Unfortunately, that's what I figured. Thanks for the help. BTW, just to make sure, to execute 'remote scheduling' you do not need to have the hr20 connected to the internet/network nor does the hr20 need to be awake when scheduling?.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rbmcgee said:


> Unfortunately, that's what I figured. Thanks for the help. BTW, just to make sure, to execute 'remote scheduling' you do not need to have the hr20 connected to the internet/network nor does the hr20 need to be awake when scheduling?.


Yes the HR20 does need to be connected to the internet for remote booking to work.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes the HR20 does need to be connected to the internet for remote booking to work.


Now I'm confused. Earl wrote in the other thread ...

"To use Remote Booking you will need the following things:

* An HR20 running a compatible software version
* A DIRECTV.com username tied to your account with the HR20
* A web browser compatible with DIRECTV.com

Now that you are all plugged in.... how do you do it.

Note: broadband internet connection to the HR20 is only needed for email confirmations, not for Remote Booking operation."

There seems to be some confusion or I'm misunderstanding something.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

AIUI, the only thing the Internet connection would be used for is "Yep, got your request and scheduled it successfully" emails.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

rbmcgee said:


> Now I'm confused. Earl wrote in the other thread ...
> 
> "To use Remote Booking you will need the following things:
> 
> ...


I did not see this. Hopefully Earl will come along and give us some more information on this.

I thought when you use remote booking it would use the internet to tell the HR20 what to do. Maybe it will be able to send the information over the SAT's but I doubt it.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> I did not see this. Hopefully Earl will come along and give us some more information on this.
> 
> I thought when you use remote booking it would use the internet to tell the HR20 what to do. Maybe it will be able to send the information over the SAT's but I doubt it.


If they do have to send it over the internet, you would have to forward a port to have success. You would think Earl would have mentioned that and specified the port.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

AIUI, the "Record this" packet comes through the sat but if you want a confirmation you need to be networked. It's outbound only over the net.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

saryon said:


> AIUI, the "Record this" packet comes through the sat but if you want a confirmation you need to be networked. It's outbound only over the net.


I trust this is the correct answer. As far as the second question, does the hr20 need to be awake to receive this signal?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rbmcgee said:


> If they do have to send it over the internet, you would have to forward a port to have success. You would think Earl would have mentioned that and specified the port.


Not necessarily - depends on everyone's individual router/NAT/firewall settings.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rbmcgee said:


> I trust this is the correct answer. As far as the second question, does the hr20 need to be awake to receive this signal?


The HR20 is ALWAYS awake when it's plugged in.


----------



## rbmcgee (Sep 18, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> The HR20 is ALWAYS awake when it's plugged in.


Nope. It's always ON. Awake and asleep are different states.


----------



## SeaCWest (Sep 14, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No... not at this time... nor do I know of the ability to do so in the plans.
> 
> (Aka... something like TiVoWebPlus... the DVR actually hosting a service, or a mechanism to connect to and remotely schedule it directly)


Earl

Is it possible this feature is being test marketed only in your area? I just read and followed your instructions (very nice BTW) from the "First Look" and your screen shot is different from what I see. I don't get the On Demand, nor do I get the Record button"

I just spent (no kidding) 1 hr and 5 minutes with D* and after three different techies, they came to the conclusion that they had no idea what I was talking about.

I'm out here in the left coast, and our consensus was that this is not yet available out here? Do you think that's possible, or do I have some setting I'm not seeing.

One thing out of the ordinary is at the bottom of my MSIE 7.xx there is a small icon that pops up only when logged in my D* account, and only when I'm viewing the TV Listing. I'd post the image here, but the forum says I need to have five posts before I can attach a URL. Anyway, it's a small blue gear with the "NO" circle and slash. Clicking on this brings up the add-ons manager.

Do we need an add-on of some sort to access the security features for the new remote booking?
thanks
'c'


----------



## digibob (Dec 1, 2005)

So I spent most of this weekend getting my HR20 hoooked up to the internet for nothing. It wasn't easy.  I thought you needed the internet to do the Remote Booking?


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

digibob said:


> So I spent most of this weekend getting my HR20 hoooked up to the internet for nothing. It wasn't easy.  I thought you needed the internet to do the Remote Booking?


It is used for VOD also, so it wasn't a total loss for you.


----------



## saryon (Aug 12, 2007)

seacwest: it's a beta service which hasn't even been fully rolled out to those with the appropriate software on their receivers yet. There will be a receiver software update first.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

rbmcgee said:


> Nope. It's always ON. Awake and asleep are different states.


Nope. You're playing games with semantics now. The only thing different is the front panel LEDs, the state of the outputs, and the priority given to the background tasks. The drive is spinning, it will record, download updates of D* tells it to, etc.

Plugged in is all it has to be, regardless of what you call the state of the LEDs and outputs.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Remote booking is not available yet. DirecTV is still working on their website for it to work.


I guess they have slipped the info screen onto the site... on a program detail, under the "Add to Favorites" button I have a "What's This?" link. It pops up the info for Remote Booking.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

jes said:


> I guess they have slipped the info screen onto the site... on a program detail, under the "Add to Favorites" button I have a "What's This?" link. It pops up the info for Remote Booking.


That's been there for a while now, and already discussed to death on here.


----------



## THX (Aug 5, 2004)

If the Internet is only used for the HR20 to send confirmation e-mails how will the HR20 handle outbound SMTP authentication? Most ISP's nowadays are not allowing unauthenticated SMTP via TCP Port 25 to traverse their networks without username\password authentication. Hopefully Directv will handle this somehow.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

THX said:


> If the Internet is only used for the HR20 to send confirmation e-mails how will the HR20 handle outbound SMTP authentication?


The HR20 isn't sending the e-mail itself. It is just contacting DirecTV and giving the server a success or fail indication, and DirecTV will handle sending the e-mail.


----------



## jes (Apr 21, 2007)

THX said:


> If the Internet is only used for the HR20 to send confirmation e-mails how will the HR20 handle outbound SMTP authentication? Most ISP's nowadays are not allowing unauthenticated SMTP via TCP Port 25 to traverse their networks without username\password authentication. Hopefully Directv will handle this somehow.


You can send email using alternate ports as long as both ends are configured to match... however a simple pass/fail acknowledge from the DVR would be easier to implement.


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

I didn't know what all you guys meant by "Remote Booking"... but now that I know what it is... VERY cool, I would love to have this feature!! Especially when I'm at work and forgot to set up a recording before I left!!


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Is Remote Booking still NOT available yet?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, it is still not available.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Discussion Thread for the First Look at DIRECTV's Remote Booking: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=96047


The pic links in this thread do not work. They come up not found. FYI.

Mb


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Earl, I noticed the graphics (to show various screens) weren't working in that Remote Booking link you provided.

Will remote booking be part of a future CE to verify it works or will it only be rolled out to the general public at some date?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> Earl, I noticed the graphics (to show various screens) weren't working in that Remote Booking link you provided.
> 
> Will remote booking be part of a future CE to verify it works or will it only be rolled out to the general public at some date?


Remote booking has been active in the last few CE's. We are just waiting for D* to activate it on their website now.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

hilmar2k said:


> Remote booking has been active in the last few CE's. We are just waiting for D* to activate it on their website now.


OK..I was going to say, I was thinking was active as of one of the recent CEs, but when I looked at the online programming guide, there was no record option.. that is what we are still waiting for. Thanks.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Seems like the Normal & High priority options should have one more....or that High should be changed. Seems very risky to have the ability to have a show delete space on HDD. Also, in order for this to resolve the conflict there must be two...not one...shows already ready to record. How does it know which one to choose ?.....I assume it doesn't give you the option like when you are in front of the UI to select.

I think they should add one (eg. Medium), or change High, that allows for priority conflict to be with the new Remote Booking selection but not if there is not enough space.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

> I think they should add one (eg. Medium), or change High, that allows for priority conflict to be with the new Remote Booking selection but not if there is not enough space.


I think the implication of even having the capability in the first place is that you've forgotten something you really don't want to miss - e.g., something more important than the usual stuff you usually record. And those recordings should already be going on with your pre-selected options, including whether to keep until you delete or until space is needed, etc.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> I think the implication of even having the capability in the first place is that you've forgotten something you really don't want to miss - e.g., something more important than the usual stuff you usually record. And those recordings should already be going on with your pre-selected options, including whether to keep until you delete or until space is needed, etc.


Good point.....as long as those options hold....which I guess they would. So, on the other point I assume if it does BUMP a conflict it picks the one or the two shows lowest in the Prioritizer ?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Good point.....as long as those options hold....which I guess they would. So, on the other point I assume if it does BUMP a conflict it picks the one or the two shows lowest in the Prioritizer ?


I guess so - that's what a priority is supposed to do I would think.


----------



## pprather (Nov 12, 2006)

thekochs said:


> Good point.....as long as those options hold....which I guess they would. So, on the other point I assume if it does BUMP a conflict it picks the one or the two shows lowest in the Prioritizer ?


that's right. It bumps conflict #2


----------



## dchoe (Jun 22, 2007)

Is remote booking similar to remote scheduler? I have access to the remote scheduler, but get an error everytime i try to schedule a recording. I do not have the record option on the TV Listing


----------



## paule123 (Dec 14, 2006)

Any word on if/when D* will add OTA channels to remote booking? I wanted to record my local PBS-HD channel Capitol Fourth broadcast tonight, but no digital OTA's show up in my D* web guide.


----------



## compuz1 (Feb 3, 2007)

hankfreeman said:


> If there are any other Titanium users out there, it does not let T users login on the web. I get this error and have gotten this error ever since I signed up for T last year.
> 
> "As a TOTAL CHOICE® TITANIUM customer, we can only provide our special level of service for you through our dedicated call line"
> 
> ...


Still won't work here...


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

compuz1 said:


> Still won't work here...


That's nice. You pay for the most expensive package DirecTV has ever offered, and they can't even let you use Remote Booking. I would be raising a stink about it.


----------

